# Topics > Operating systems > iOS >  iOS 10

## Airicist

Developer - Apple Inc.

iOS 10 on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

iOS 10 public beta first look

Published on Jul 8, 2016




> This fall, Apple is going to release a whole new version of iOS to millions of iPhones and iPads. But if you’re daring, you can download a super early preview of iOS 10 right now. The iOS 10 public beta includes a number of new features over iOS 9, such as a completely redesigned lock screen, notification system, widgets tray, control center, and more. We wouldn’t recommend installing it on your phone — it’s quite buggy and definitely isn’t ready for prime time — but if you’re curious, you can give it a shot right now.

----------


## Airicist

10 reasons to upgrade to iOS 10

Published on Sep 8, 2016




> A preview of the best new features coming to your iPhone with Apple's latest upgrade.

----------


## Airicist

iOS 10 review: Apple evolves

Published on Sep 16, 2016

"iOS 10 review: Apple evolves"
Messages, 3D Touch, and Siri all benefit from the help of outside developers.

by Devindra Hardawar
September 16, 2016

----------

